# Feist



## 10 Ringer (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone else got any treeing feist?


----------



## Moore (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh yea! There's a good bit on here that do.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have one that is 2 years old. She is doing great for her age and love hunting with her. More of a pleasure hunter.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 12, 2016)

Pic that was took when she was 10 months old. Killed this batch in a 1.5 hours.


----------



## rwh (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm missing a couple n taylor county.


----------



## KKeene (Sep 2, 2016)

*Got two and a cur*

My female will tree coons and squirrels.


----------



## KKeene (Sep 2, 2016)

*Coon pic*


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2016)

Of course I do.


----------



## sljones (Sep 27, 2016)

I've got 4. They will tree one every now & then.


----------

